# New Halloween music coming 2019



## Dr. Snik (Oct 8, 2017)

Check out Dr. Snik's website with links to his own projects and collaborations with other spooky souls...

Many free samples...
https://snikczar.wixsite.com/dr-snik


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up! 

I'll be checking it out.


----------

